# Serielle Schnittstelle in C ansteuern



## Timonue (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen wie ich eine serielle Schnittstelle in C ansprechen kann. Das Programm welches ich schreiben will soll dazu dienen, Daten an die Schnittstelle zu senden.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja so etwas schon mal gemacht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## canuzzi (27. September 2004)

*Serial*

Unter Windows oder Linux? Unter Linux ist ja erstmal alles eine Datei und die Methoden schon vorhanden. COM1 ist beispielsweise: /dev/ttyS0 . Diese Datei kannst du unter linux/unix ganz einfach mit

```
fd = open("/dev/ttys0", O_RDWR)
```
oefnen. Und dann lesen und beschreiben.  Zu den internas musst du dir noch Zusatzinfos reinholen --- aber grunsaetzlich funkt das so.


----------



## Timonue (27. September 2004)

*Serielle Schnittstelle*

Hallo,

sorry habe ich vergessen anzugeben. Die serielle Schnittstelle muss ich unter C in Windows ansprechen.

Timonue


----------

